# Guangdong Open 2012



## proof (Jun 27, 2012)

On Aug 18-19, the competition will be held in Guangzhou(Canton).
There will be 15 events totally, which are the 19 official events without big cubes BLD, multi-BLD and FMC.
The schedule will be updated later.


----------



## Musicalboy2 (Jul 30, 2012)

I plan to attend, however, I live in Canada and happen to be visiting the area during this time. This will be my first competition.
I will, however, not be able to make it for the first registration time and the things in the morning of the 18th. Are there any competition-specific things I should know, outside of what is already detailed in the WCA regulations?

Also, will the main dialect spoken there be Cantonese or Mandarin?

Edit: Nvm, sent an email to organizers. Thanks, guys!


----------

